# How does the Unitas 6498 movement compare to the ETA 2824-2?



## JohnM

With Stowa recently announcing two new limited edition watches using the Unitas 6498 movement, I am interested to know how this movement compares to the ETA 2824-2 in its various incarnations (e.g., Elabore and Top).

Anyone with knowledge of the two movements, please chime in with regard to their relative strengths and weaknesses (e.g., design, parts quality, durability, reliability, accuracy, positional variation, ease of adjustment).

Thanks.
John


----------



## Renisin

Two very different movements Unitas is a handwound pocket watch movement from the 50s and the ETA 2824-2 is an automatic. They both keep reasonably good time. I have both watches movements and my two 2824-2 COSC run at about three seconds per day,my Unitas runs at about 10 seconds per day,I am very pleaased with both!

The real difference in my eye is the aesthetics of the Unitas movement,it is simply beautiful and will have you thinking about wearing the watch on your wrist up side down!!!!! My 2824-2 movements are Top grade and thus are decorated as well and are beautiful! 

Never had to have any work done as they both run well,but I imagine a good watchmaker could work equally on both of them!

Ren


----------



## JohnM

Thanks Ren. I should have compared it to the hand-winding 2801 -- sorry!


----------



## J_Hack

Did you mean to compare it to the 2801? If so then here... https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/first-hand-wind-how-do-unitas-6498-eta-2801-compare-522957.html

Anyways... here is a link with a little more useful information that really begins with Mike's assessment of the differences of the 6498/7 vs. 2824... https://www.watchuseek.com/f36/marine-original-vs-marine-auto-newbie-150758-2.html


----------

